

My first program was binary search - mmihaljevic
http://melitamihaljevic.blogspot.com/2012/06/my-first-program-was-binary-search.html

======
hsmyers
Conway's 'Game of Life' in FORTRAN on an IBM 360. Hardly the third grade, that
would have been in 1955. My next program was a 'Key Words in Context'
generator written in BAL, likewise for a 360 (370 by the time I finished[model
switch over should give you a clue as to when this was :)])---haven't stopped
since and still continue to enjoy the creative addiction that programming
brings to the game.

~~~
dimitar
The 360 was delivered in 1965. Conway's Game of Life was devised in 1970.

I'm pretty sure it wasn't 1955. :-)

~~~
protopete
He was in the 3rd grade in 1955. He wrote his first computer program sometime
after 1970, on a 360. Therefore he did not write his first computer program in
3rd grade.

~~~
dimitar
Ah, yes. My reading comprehension was slow that night :-).

------
kibwen
It wasn't quite my first program, but during one of my introductory high
school programming courses I independently derived binary search (though of
course I didn't realize it at the time). Additionally, this was well before I
discovered what recursion was (I wonder if anyone else vividly remembers
having their mind blown the first time they were introduced to recursion).

The funny part is that I abandoned the binary search strategy nearly
immediately after conceiving it. Why? Because I realized that the array needed
to be sorted in order for the search to work... and, at the time, the only
sorting routine that I knew of was bubble sort. :)

------
atopuzov
Go FER, go FER, go girl!

------
derleth
I'm not seeing a blog post.

I'm using Chrome 18.0.1025.168 (Developer Build 134367).

~~~
gcr
Same. I had to turn NoScript off.

Why the author chose to require javascript for this blog is beyond me. :/

~~~
mmihaljevic
I choose dynamic look via Google blogger. It's probably why you cannot see it.

